# new member to the best board just saying hi



## jdizzle83 (Jan 13, 2012)

What's up everyone I'm kinda new well new as in just got membership best board around def!! I kno I have a lot of neg rep but someone didn't like me sayin g a company was a scam who got me even tho they are NOT even sponsor here but whatever. That was the main reason I came here to find legit people and this board hasthe best sponsors and members they have def help me out  alot thanks everyone!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jdizzle83* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jan 13, 2012)

Got it!! Thanks juice & prince


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## windjam (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the IM board.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Say what you gotta homie, not everyone is here for BS, it's nice to hear someone on some real sh*t!


----------



## SteroidRona (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Youdidntknow (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome...........


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

